# Is it good for kids to have their own computers?



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know how to make a poll, so just post your answer. 

I'm 12, I've created about 4 decent (not messed up-looking, done-by-a-kid layout) sites, can do a LOT on the internet, and use the computer a lot for schoolwork.

My answer: Yes, because I get good grades and I'm not just using a computer to fool around. I'm self-taught HTML and CSS and a little Javascript. I have about $300 saved up anyway.


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 1, 2005)

Urm...you're asking and answering your own question   Well I guess you still want our input...

My family had a family system all my life.  When I was around 13 I got my own computer.  Personally, I think there's nothing wrong with it.  I could see parents wanting to restrict a few things on the system, maybe even the time on it.  I know I use the computer WAY too much.  I won't hesitate when I say I'm addicted to the internet!  Others might do better with their own system, I've got some social problems I'm still working on that kept me inside for a while.  Hehe, we'll see if college changes that


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, I meant it as a poll. Sorry! And I am TOTALLY addicted to the internet. There is no denying that


----------



## Praetor (Aug 1, 2005)

Poll added. 


I do think kids are bloody spoiled these days but hell if they wanna pay for it then thats plenty cool with me  Of course if you're parents buy one for you ... sure thats a judgement call on the parent and to a certain degree thats ok ... but when they start buying system after system ... there's a term for that: freeloading.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 1, 2005)

Do you have a familiy computer? Whats the point of your own PC, or is your whole family addicted to the internet? My family used to have that problem when we first got the internet(dial up) with my and my sister lol we both ended our socal life for this AMAZING thing. and that stoped. We do actully have more then one computer, but we lasted for a long time with just one, then my dad got a free computer from his work for comfendtail files, and no one is alloud to use it becuase their is work stuff on it(he has also use it for other things) and then there was a great deal at frys, and we original was just going to use most of the parts becuase it was more of a barbone system, but then we used some parts from PCs they were throwing away at his work and figured why not.

My dad says I can keep this computer when I move out, I think the main reason for that (i knew it would happen) was becuase i spend my money upgrading it, and most of it IS mine now, and I'm building a new one slowly, when i get the money, at first i was just going to have 2, but now I decided just to sell this one.


----------



## Byteman (Aug 1, 2005)

As long as the kid is fairly respondable and the parents know what they are doing...


----------



## kobaj (Aug 1, 2005)

Sure, Im 14 and think kids should have computers...if they can buy there own like I did. Cource by the time Im 20 and have a wife and kid Im sure I will have the completly different opinion.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL, I'm the only one who voted against! Ok, I'm an old fart...  
But my kid always plays useless games on his computer instead of doing his homework, reading a book, or doing anything useful.


----------



## atomic (Aug 1, 2005)

kobaj said:
			
		

> Sure, Im 14 and think kids should have computers...if they can buy there own like I did. Cource by the time Im 20 and have a wife and kid Im sure I will have the completly different opinion.



A wife and kid at 20!    woah slow down there lol.  

Oh and about the poll i think its ok for a kid to have a computer, as long as the parent(s) is/are responsible and explains the danger's of internet chat rooms etc...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm the only one who voted against! Ok, I'm an old fart...
> But my kid always plays useless games on his computer instead of doing his homework, reading a book, or doing anything useful.



i did that too when i was younger and had my computer. i'd go in my room, shut my door, and play on the computer.

that's where a network comes in handy, and specifically one where the admin can see your screen and tell what you are doing (numerous programs do this)

my dad would see im on the internet, and shut off my internet connection from his office, or hed see im palyging a game, and tkae control of my PC and close the game.

he could also watch the sites i went to and see what i typed and all that. for a younger kid (pre-teen i think) this is pretty much a necessity if the kid has his/her own computer.

but now it's just freaking annoying. he no longer takes control of my computer , and he cant see what i type or anything like that, but he still just turns my internt on and off when he feels like it.

this is a huge problem, becuase i run a website, i do lots of work on the internet, and when it just up and shtus off i cna't complete what i'm doing. i might be having a meeting with site owners about something important (security breach or something) and BAM! no internet, i cant talk to them until i convince my dad to turn it back on. it makes my credibility go down the tubes and probably makes it look like i dont care cuz' i leave out of nowhere and dont come back for hours.

when your kid displays responsibility and morals, you should trust him/her with their own computer. ESPECIALLY if they have responsibilities to other things/people where they can only fulfill that on there computer. even more importantly, when personal possesions are involved (SPECIFICALLY MY MONEY!!!) you should allow them to have a bit of freedom with the internet and hwat not. i dunno how many times i have needed to paypal site owners money or make payments and all that...and my dad shuts off the internet or shuts off the network because he thninks i should go outside or get oof my computer.



			
				atomic said:
			
		

> A wife and kid at 20!    woah slow down there lol.



lol nothing wrong with that, if it actually comes true. my parents were 18 and 20, everything worked out.


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

I am not just going to use it for screwing around. I have made some sites. I think my parents are worried about safety. They even put this crap thing on called AOL guardian, where they get reports about: who I instant message, what i instant message, changes 2 my buddy list, where I try to visit online but am blocked, where I DO visit, who i e-mail, what i e-mail, who i recieve e-mails from, etc. They even know how long I've been on!

I think that that is just wrong. Of course, they don't really know anything I do on the internet. Especially the account business. I have accounts at ripway, photobucket, freewebs, bravenet, going to have one at TK, computerforum.com and they think I'm not trustworthy but I was perfectly trustworthy before they got the stupid AOL guardian. I get good grades, write novels (one that might be published), I have a HUGE social life, I participate in sports, and I am almost a black belt in karate. And all my friends have lots of technology - IPods, laptops, desktops, cellphones, portable DVD players, etc - and all I have is a CD player, and they didn't even get that for me! i get better grades than my friends and I can use a computer a whole lot more than they can (they know nothing about HTML!) so why shouldn't I get a computer if I will pay for part of it myself?


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

And I couldn't help noticing that at the bottom of this page there is an ad that says Parent Tools for AIM and I HATE PARENT TOOLS BECAUSE I WILL BE SAFE ONLINE!!!


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well until you can afford your own monthly internet bill along with the price of computer and all that, i'd consider yourself lucky.

Parents are gracious enough to let you use there internet for free...it seems liek they pay for it not you. it seems like an invasion of privacy i know, but really without their generosity you wouldnt have internet at all.

my dad told me if i didnt want to share my connection with all the other PC's at my house, i could jsut do without. sure i built my own computer and i buy all my software and what not...but i sure dont pay for the internet. i rely on his generosity 100% to use the internet.


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes it is generousity but they decided to have kids, not me! I don't know about you, but my parents don't... not "spoil me", but they are not all that interested in what I like, would like, can do. You know? Some people would say taht your parents are feeding and giving you a home out of the goodness of their hearts, but that's their responsibility as your guardian. my parents have never paid much attention to me so I've kinda had to rely on myself.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 1, 2005)

blonde_seashell said:
			
		

> they decided to have kids.


Not me! My condom just broke...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

blonde_seashell said:
			
		

> Yes it is generousity but they decided to have kids, not me! I don't know about you, but my parents don't... not "spoil me", but they are not all that interested in what I like, would like, can do. You know? Some people would say taht your parents are feeding and giving you a home out of the goodness of their hearts, but that's their responsibility as your guardian. my parents have never paid much attention to me so I've kinda had to rely on myself.



there is a huge difference between providing food, clothes, shelter for you, and providing you internet. Definetly not a responsibility for the parent to give you what you necessarily "like or enjoy."

we all had/have issues with our parents, eventually you just learn to live with them or move out. if you can't legally move out, you gotta voice your opinion, and wait for a response. you might not get what you want, but that's not really an injustice or anything.


----------



## Camper (Aug 1, 2005)

I think it good for most kids to have computers or they will never learn how to use one. Taking apart the home computer might be bad.


----------



## Clearion (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, they should, mabye not at five, but around 12 mabye


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't mean that internet is a necessity. I know that I am priviliged to have it. but anything that goes wrong, my parents blame on me. They don't take time to ask me how my day is, or what happened at the sleepover or anything. I know that kids are spoiled, but I don't get any attention. I don't even EXIST. I think that if they could wish that I was somebody else's kid, I think they would. It's not like I ask them for anything else, or I bug them. I politely ask them if maybe we could have a discussion about me getting my own computer. I don't beg them for IPods or cell phones. I just asked for a discussion about a computer. And this internet "privilige" - they didn't want to give to me for a long time. They didn't even want me to go to on of my BFF's birthday parties - and when i asked them why, they said couldn't really give me a reason. If I were in, say, my BFF's family, things would be different. In mine? I would like a computer, but even more, I'd like some affection. Is that being spoiled? Asking for your parents to act like you exist?


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 1, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> i did that too when i was younger and had my computer. i'd go in my room, shut my door, and play on the computer.
> 
> that's where a network comes in handy, and specifically one where the admin can see your screen and tell what you are doing (numerous programs do this)
> 
> ...




Thats what a phone is for.


----------



## blonde_seashell (Aug 1, 2005)

> Thats what a phone is for.



Sorry, maybe I'm being dim, but what do you mean about a phone??


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 1, 2005)

if they are under 13 i think they should just have them use a shared family computer and monitor what they do or at least only let them use it when you are around.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 1, 2005)

blonde_seashell said:
			
		

> Sorry, maybe I'm being dim, but what do you mean about a phone??



I was talking to 4W4K3 about talking to companys.

Why don't you just use a public computer? Most librarys have them.

I have a question for you though, If your never going to do ANYTHING wrong on it, why do you care if there is something blocked you from doing what you shouldn't be doing


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

flame1117 said:
			
		

> Thats what a phone is for.



Because calling all around the world is free right? It would cost LOADS more than internet monthly, for me to call Russia and the UK probably just once a day.

I can't PayPal over the phone either, or run a website over the phone. I'm not talking to company's, i'm talking to clients and friends that i work with...home phone numbers most of the time if i had to call them. But i never have had to yet.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 1, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Because calling all around the world is free right? It would cost LOADS more than internet monthly, for me to call Russia and the UK probably just once a day.
> 
> I can't PayPal over the phone either, or run a website over the phone. I'm not talking to company's, i'm talking to clients and friends that i work with...home phone numbers most of the time if i had to call them. But i never have had to yet.




Well the internet isn't turned off 24/7 and and you can always deign websites offline, then upload online. I assume you were in chatrooms with them then, have them e-mail you can say you are having conection problems, so if you go out of the chatroom e-mail and you will get back to them ASAP.

I design and host websites and i could live with 1.5 hours of ONLINE time.

Just open all e-mails, and then incase you get cut-off line by your dad, you can be typing to respond to them all and just wait untill you can go back on to "send" them.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> if they are under 13 i think they should just have them use a shared family computer and monitor what they do or at least only let them use it when you are around.



lol i dunno if i agree there. 13 and younger i wouldn't worry too much about my kids doing dirty thigns on the internet. once you hit puberty and start high school...thats when i would wnat to monitor my kid. when i was younger i couldnt even begin to think about doing illegal download online or pr0n or anything. the older i got, the more i wanted to do it. i had my stage, and now i jsut see how retarted it is.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 1, 2005)

flame1117 said:
			
		

> Well the internet isn't turned off 24/7 and and you can always deign websites offline, then upload online. I assume you were in chatrooms with them then, have them e-mail you can say you are having conection problems, so if you go out of the chatroom e-mail and you will get back to them ASAP.
> 
> I design and host websites and i could live with 1.5 hours of ONLINE time.
> 
> Just open all e-mails, and then incase you get cut-off line by your dad, you can be typing to respond to them all and just wait untill you can go back on to "send" them.



how can i e-mail them when the internet shuts off? i never know ahead of time when i will get dis-connected, it jsut happens. we usually talk through MSN, i don't personally do chat rooms. just my preference.

i'm online almost 24/7, i dunno how you can live with 1.5hrs of online time personally. many a night i stay up till 4AM trying to get problems sorted out or jsut trying to set up new features that wont work. if i dont help out, and the problem is fixed without me, then i am viewed as expendable, they didn't need me to get the job done.

it's a hassle for someone to be talking to me working on something, and then i leave. so they have to e-mail me with a probem and WAIT for a response. on top of that, many thigns have time limits. if a site goes down, you lose customers and money. i dont deal with that too often, but it could happen.

im not sayinbg your idea is wrong, thats he last resort for most situations honestly. but it's a hassle and often leaves people frustrated when you cant be there hwen they need you and they have to use alternate measueres jsut to contact you.

EDIT: sry double post. i cnat seem to delete it


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well if you are trying to add new things to the website you dont have to be ONLINe for it, well at least i dont i work will notepad, but you can have all the webpages on your computer and in the same directorys as they would be on the internet and you can test them without being online, but on the PC.

I have only have my websites go down once, and that was when the servers were being upgraded.

What I was saying about e-mails, if you have many of them you can look at them ALL, and keep them open, and then incase you internet gets shut-off then you can still type what you are going to say, then send it when you can use it again, but this way it will be all typed out.

It will be almost impossible to find any kind of buisness that will give you support 24/7 and work on your problems with websites anyways. when I MAKE a website I always say an extra day incase something needs sorting out, and then is you are just MANTAINING it, nothing should relaly go wrong, and if it does just upload a back-up.

Anywas im going to stop talking now, because I'm getting off-topic and wouild prefer not to be banned


----------



## Praetor (Aug 4, 2005)

> But my kid always plays useless games on his computer instead of doing his homework, reading a book, or doing anything useful.


(cough) belt (cough) 




> Anywas im going to stop talking now, because I'm getting off-topic and wouild prefer not to be banned


Heh good observation


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 4, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> (cough) belt (cough)



How crual, sounds like something I would say, haha.


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 4, 2005)

what makes the computer games useless? They teach literacy, not in the same way reading a book does but it's still a form of it. 'Useless' games can teach kids quite a bit.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 4, 2005)

even though i liked having my own computer, i think its a good idea for kids NOT to ahve their own computer until they are around 16.  Before last christmas, our family shared a computer, and  it worked out pretty well since i was the only one who used it much.  And i dont have my own computer right now either, im typing this from my family computer.

But if you let kids have there own computers, then they would only want to sit in there room and use it, they wouldnt want to go outside and hang out with friends as much.  Altrhough there are times when its useful for kids to have there own computers, one being for research papers when you need to use the internet, or so you can fool around with it since the family wouldnt want you diong it with there computers.

I remember when i was in elementary school, i didnt even have a computer until 5th or 6th grade, and i think that was good, because we always went outside, got excercise, hung out with friends, now, i see the elementary schoolers and alot more of them are overweight, and all they seem to do is IM each other.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Aug 4, 2005)

there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with kids having their own computers, most kids today have their own games console, there isnt much difference, except in my opinion computers are soooooooo much better! (for games + they do more )


----------



## apj101 (Aug 4, 2005)

sure give them a computer just moniter what they're doing on it. Set up a gateway/proxy and record all the sites they go on. Set up restricted policies for them stopping them installing stuff. 
If the kids get good enough to bypass all the security that you set up then you know that they are not just wasting time on there, but are actually getting quite good.

Oh maybe only install linux. Learning linux is a great skill that will harbour a desire to learn much more.


----------



## randruff (Aug 4, 2005)

they gotta get porn somehow


----------



## Lorand (Aug 4, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> what makes the computer games useless?


Ok, show me one single useful computer game. Don't trick me with checkers or similar mind-challenging games, those are useful, but existed (and still exist) without computers too.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 4, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> even though i liked having my own computer, i think its a good idea for kids NOT to ahve their own computer until they are around 16.  Before last christmas, our family shared a computer, and  it worked out pretty well since i was the only one who used it much.  And i dont have my own computer right now either, im typing this from my family computer.
> 
> But if you let kids have there own computers, then they would only want to sit in there room and use it, they wouldnt want to go outside and hang out with friends as much.  Altrhough there are times when its useful for kids to have there own computers, one being for research papers when you need to use the internet, or so you can fool around with it since the family wouldnt want you diong it with there computers.
> 
> I remember when i was in elementary school, i didnt even have a computer until 5th or 6th grade, and i think that was good, because we always went outside, got excercise, hung out with friends, now, i see the elementary schoolers and alot more of them are overweight, and all they seem to do is IM each other.



Agree with you, even though I voted undecied. It seems all the young people think we shouldn't have PC's odd.(yeah i know we are older then we are talking about, but ussaly we would favor it because we are closer to the age)

The only thing different about what you said and all,  is i had a Pc since I was like 4, even those it had DOS and the Windows 3.1 on in... It still played some sweet games like keen that used to be in my sig, and I relized im gettign off topic again, I have a problem with this, anyways you guys know what i'm getting at.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, show me one single useful computer game. Don't trick me with checkers or similar mind-challenging games, those are useful, but existed (and still exist) without computers too.



I learned alot from games for example fallout taught me that as long as you powerful it ok to kill anyone you want.  Anouther thing I learned from game is the best way to get more powerful is to kill things.  Acturally murder pretty much the answer to everything in life.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 4, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> I learned alot from games for example fallout taught me that as long as you powerful it ok to kill anyone you want. Anouther thing I learned from game is the best way to get more powerful is to kill things. Acturally murder pretty much the answer to everything in life.


LMAO   
...that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 4, 2005)

Alot of games teach teamwork, computer skills, communications skills, and coordination skills.

Many kids who want to get into the computer industry will be turned away if they have to sit and read computer books and read online tutorials 24/7. But if you implement games and other fun computer activities while they also learn the essentials, they are more than likely going to WANT to learn, as long as they can still have fun.

The key is to balance the 2, which is basically the topic isn't it?


----------



## Lorand (Aug 4, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Alot of games teach ... communications skills


You mean TCP/IP?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 4, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> You mean TCP/IP?



Well i meant basically things like XBOX live, or counter strike where you can talk with team mates and plan an attack. You've got to have strong communication skills, otherwise your team jsut goes off and does thier own thing nad the enemy picks you off 1 by 1.

Same with a job i think. You gotta work as a team, if everyone in your group starts on different projects it LOOKS like alot is getting doen. but come deadline day no one is done and you've got squat to present to your boss. The other teams might only get 1 project done, but that still beats you lol.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Aug 4, 2005)

but seriously I dont believe video games teachers anything bad but on the same token anything good.  Video games is entertainment and that all it is.  It no different then going to the latest superhero movie.



> teamwork, computer skills, communications skills, and coordination skills.



Everything on that list except computer skills there a much healthier way to learn them.  It called team sports.  Basketball or baseball will teach teamwork, communcations skill and coordination skill way better then any video games.  Computer skills can be learn by doing research for school projects etc.

None of those things is a reason to encorage people to play video games.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 4, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> Everything on that list except computer skills there a much healthier way to learn them.  It called team sports.  Basketball or baseball will teach teamwork, communcations skill and coordination skill way better then any video games.  Computer skills can be learn by doing research for school projects etc.
> 
> None of those things is a reason to encorage people to play video games.



but sports dont appeal to everyone, and forcing your kid to do somethign they  dont want to do wont teach them anything. i never played a spot in my life, but i'm not a dummy lol.

theres better ways for everything, but you suggested research for a school project. how appealing is that to middleschool or highschool kids? i personally almost fell asleep thinking about school projects lmao.

you're right of course, computer games dont teach anything good, and they dont really teach anything bad.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 4, 2005)

I think that its a very good thing for kids to have their own comp as long as they arent just playing video games with it.
my family always had a family/(moms)work pc but i could never take it apart or do much experimenting, but for my 19th bday i bought myself a computer so now im finaly able to screw around with the hardware w/o worrying oh crap i just destroyed 4 months of my moms work... opppsiessss! lol


----------



## mgoldb2 (Aug 4, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> and forcing your kid to do somethign they  dont want to do wont teach them anything.



am not saying you should force them to play sports but I disagree if you think you should never force your kids to do anything.  Kids need guidence and need to be push to do things they dont want to do.  You cant let your kid completly ignore school and do what ever the hell they want.  There a balance between being to soft and being to strict.  It also depends on the kid because different kids need to be treated differently.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 4, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> am not saying you should force them to play sports but I disagree if you think you should never force your kids to do anything.  Kids need guidence and need to be push to do things they dont want to do.  You cant let your kid completly ignore school and do what ever the hell they want.  There a balance between being to soft and being to strict.  It also depends on the kid because different kids need to be treated differently.



sports and school are different. you mentioned sports, not school.

school is pretty much a MUST, you go to jail if you don't attend lol.

But look at me, i am a gamer, and i go to school, and i have my own computer. I think i'm a pretty well-rounded kid. I didn't learn teamwork and all that jazz by having my parents force me to interact with other kids. They tried civil air patrol, i quit, they tried violin and band in school, i quit, they tried church, i never participated, they tried taking my stuff away, i practically gave it to them.

some kids jsut develop skills differently, some through sports and interaction, others through solitude and very close groups of friends. I hang out with 1 person, no friends since i moved, and i am happy as can be


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 4, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, show me one single useful computer game. Don't trick me with checkers or similar mind-challenging games, those are useful, but existed (and still exist) without computers too.



I saw on the discovery channel that playing games like first person shooters and other games makes you a much better surgeon, for the surgeons that use those long instruments that make only little holes in the patients so that they can heal quicker and they stick a video camara into them and do surgery.. you know the ones i just dont remember what they are called..


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 4, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> sports and school are different. you mentioned sports, not school.
> 
> school is pretty much a MUST, you go to jail if you don't attend lol.
> 
> ...



I was exactly the same as you in HS and i hated sports and i thought my parents were dumb for always sugesting for me to go into them, but looking back i see why they did it, you do meet alot of people in sports and if was young again i probably would join something club/sport or something that i was interested in.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 4, 2005)

DanLatimer said:
			
		

> I was exactly the same as you in HS and i hated sports and i thought my parents were dumb for always sugesting for me to go into them, but looking back i see why they did it, you do meet alot of people in sports and if was young again i probably would join something club/sport or something that i was interested in.



my parents never asked me to do sports lol, my dad hates sports. i dont watch them on TV, i dont go to games, just not in the blood. but he was big into pressuring me about band and civil air patrol. i still play electric guitar, and i never had an interest in civil air patrol really. theres plenty of people i COULD talk to, but since highschool started, i never really felt the need to have friends. i got a family, a girlfriend, and her family, and thats plenty.

some people look at other who dont wnat friends as mentally unstable, or antisocial. i get that all the time from people, saying how its unhealthy to spend all my time with 1 person, and never interact with others. personally, i think thats BS.


----------



## aqsg72 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't think its good for kids to have their own computers, I definitely wouldn't have it until they are into their 'teens. From a social aspect at an earlier age I reckon its important that kids aren't using a computer a lot of the time. But later on, sure, they can go nuts 
Though really thats just what I would do if I was a parent, I'm indifferent to what other people may do...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2005)

About 3 years ago (when I was a freshman in high school) i had a social problem because I spent all my time on the computer. I finally made some friends and had a social life. I could see why parents would want to restrict their kids, but I do think they should have computers, with restrictions. I built my own system a few years ago and that teached me some responsibility. The fact that I was in control of my own system, to play with, and to break. My computer is all on me, if something isn't right, I fix it, I pay.


----------



## meaustinme (Aug 5, 2005)

i say yes they should. they can learn how to us the computer as a tool and to keep them out of trouble. but on the other hand they download illeagly and give u the bill or sumthing. they will probery mess it up to i.e delete windows files. to ive messed mine up so meny times. that a teens view.


----------



## DanLatimer (Aug 6, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> some people look at other who dont wnat friends as mentally unstable, or antisocial. i get that all the time from people, saying how its unhealthy to spend all my time with 1 person, and never interact with others. personally, i think thats BS.


haha im def anti social but ive got alot of friends...  but your not antisocial just because you hang with 1 person, yeah... people are dumb.


----------



## Charles_Lee (Jan 10, 2006)

computer is the key to the next generation!!!


----------



## Xycron (Jan 10, 2006)

This is a four month old topic, its best NOT to brig up really old topics....


----------



## epidemik (Jan 10, 2006)

At least in my school, its pretty much required to do homework and all. Like they dont put it on the "school supplies list" but if you dont have one you have to stay after school and use the crappy school computers


----------



## compaqguy (Jan 10, 2006)

i think kids should have there own computers but i don't think the kids who play only games should have one because if they play for more than 3 hours and the have a crt monitor they say that the magnetic resonance can screw up your brain and i dont play games; im one of those kids that like to use multimedia


----------



## Chiefs27 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think all kids should, computers are awesome. I mean everything is going to be on computers here soon, most stuff is already right now. So they should know how to maintain/upkeep their computers starting at an early age and start to learn about them. How they work and such, everything is being computerized, we need to keep up with the times.


----------



## ZER0X (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd say its fine for kids to have there own computer


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 11, 2006)

Children should not have an internet-capable computer in their room, where they can access the intarweb unsupervised.  If they want one of their own to use and it is located in the living room or den, then that is fine.

Even trustworthy children can stumble upon stuff they are too immature to handle, which is why a parent or other responsible adult should be supervising their use.

My kids are free to use the family computer, under supervision.


----------



## davie23223 (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with kids that shouldn't have their own computers. The internet is everything and easy to use, just load up ie and afew clicks your there.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a kid...(well, 15 yrs old)

I've built my PC and I have it in my bedroom - fully networked with access to the internet. I show signs of responsibility to my mother, and therefore she allows me to go on my PC with trust.

That's just about it.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm...this is a tough issue, but I believe that kids should have the freedom to have internet access and so on. They should have their own computer whenever possible. Everyone talks about how they could be exposed to material they are not mature enough for, but do you not consider that at school, they may discuss things and see things that are also inapropriate. I know from my own experience that there were kids in my school which brought porn mags and so on to school back in the days when I did not even know porn existed. Now am I a porn maniac? NO!

JAN


----------



## Geoff (Jan 11, 2006)

davie23223 said:
			
		

> I agree with kids that shouldn't have their own computers. The internet is everything and easy to use, just load up ie and afew clicks your there.


 I agree with you too, although i am a kid with my own computer.

I think that kids in elementary school shouldnt have their own computers, but people 13+ should be responsible enough and be able to have a computer.


----------



## stalex111 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think kids should. My parents only bought faamily comps, and then comps for them, but maybe a comp i can build is coming up...sure hope so...it's gonna be great!!!


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 11, 2006)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hmm...this is a tough issue, but I believe that kids should have the freedom to have internet access and so on. They should have their own computer whenever possible. Everyone talks about how they could be exposed to material they are not mature enough for, but do you not consider that at school, they may discuss things and see things that are also inapropriate. I know from my own experience that there were kids in my school which brought porn mags and so on to school back in the days when I did not even know porn existed. Now am I a porn maniac? NO!
> 
> JAN



While you do have a somewhat valid point, there are things on the net that are _way_ beyond what a youngster will find in the average porno mag.  Stuff even a time-hardened, salty old sailor like myself will cringe at.   

And even the most innocuous searches bring up pages with adult links or content.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 11, 2006)

Dngrsone said:
			
		

> And even the most innocuous searches bring up pages with adult links or content.



Well, that can happen anywhere... This forum has "Google Ads" and with a topic like this, it can detect the word "Porn" and show links to porn sites (just an example...).

I think alot of it depends alot on the person itself. The parent's will probably have to give consent, and wouldn't do so without knowing their kid is responsible (IMO anyway).

Short answer: It depends


----------



## mrjack (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, a kid should have their own computer. But the parents have to be able to trust their kid. If I couldn't trust my kid I wouldn't let him have a computer (Talking about the future, I don't have a kid, yet)


----------



## JFlo (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, if they dont let you get a computer (expecial w/ your own money) they obviously dont trust you.


----------



## suprasteve (Jan 13, 2006)

as long as you don't have young kids going on porno sites, I think computers are good for kids, I mean more and more jobs are going to need computer literacy skills, so you might as well give them a head start


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 13, 2006)

I think computers are great and I always have. I think they are great learning tools. I think if a child is responsable, than yes, the kid needs a computer.


----------

